# train tunnel



## dkirksey

Here are some pics of my G scale outdoor layout tunnel/sprinkler valve cover. I have also added some pics of the making of my layout. If you are interested in a cover/tunnel let me know I will send you a link to the company I bought it from.


----------



## tjcruiser

Excellent multitasking! Thanks for sharing.

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Very creative!


----------



## BNSF Fan

Very cool. Now, how bout some pics of the whole layout there.


----------



## tooter

What a clever idea, d! 

Nice portal trim, too.:thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## dkirksey

N to O,
I have posted some pics for you check them out.


----------



## Big Ed

dkirksey said:


> N to O,
> I have posted some pics for you check them out.



Where did you post them?


----------



## dkirksey

Big Ed the new pics are with the original post of the tunnel


----------



## Big Ed

dkirksey said:


> Big Ed the new pics are with the original post of the tunnel


OK I thought you posted more.

I like the viaduct bridge you built on that garden RR.:thumbsup:


----------



## BNSF Fan

Thanks for posting the pics dkirksey, looks great, I like the bridge. Makes me wish I had the funds and the room to do something like that. Keep up the good work, I know you are enjoyig it.


----------



## cabledawg

I dont own my own house, so I cant do this yet, but I was wondering, did you pour all the track base? If so, what did you use as a mold? BTW, your layout looks awesome!


----------



## dkirksey

I used bender board from Home Depot and stakes tohold in place. I mixed my own concrete with pea sized rock. The bridge was a form built out of cardboard and 1/4" plywood with 1"x1" on top held together through the cardboard circles with bolts same concrete mix and I used a back massager to vibrate the mix


----------

